# Wanted - New England/Eastern Canada Ski Area New Year's Week (2 Bedroom)



## Justin (Nov 21, 2013)

I am looking to rent a 2-bed (or 3-bed) Unit for the New Year's week (12/28 or 12/29 check-in) in the New England or Eastern Canada Ski Area.

Please contact me via email: justinkim(at)optonline.net


----------

